# Kingwin AWC 1 Artic Cooling problems



## godshot7 (Jul 30, 2006)

i have a kingwin awc 1 liquid system. one thing is that the processor runs about 45-50 on loading and another thing is that the thermomitor on the system itself does not work. the front lcd constantly says high.. i even took the sensore out from near the processor and sat it on the table, but it still said the same thing...ne 1 have ne ideas on how to fix it and how to git my cooling down????


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

is the fan on the heatsink blowing air into the fins or sucking it out? turn it so it is blowing air into them. try cleaning out all the dust in you computer if you have any with some compressed air. and also, what is your current fan setup?


----------



## godshot7 (Jul 30, 2006)

i have a huge alienware case..i ahve the watercoolers case fan in the back. it is 8cm.that sucks air out of the case..i have water cooling blocks on my cpu,gpu and my northbridge has a stock fan on it...in front...i have my old 12cm fan hooked up to suck air out of the case and on the side i have a small fan (smaller then 8cm) that blows air into the case....let me know anything to try...thanks....


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

so its watercooled? how many fans are on your radiator and how big is it (estimate if you want, exact measurements would be nice but not needed)


----------



## godshot7 (Jul 30, 2006)

there is one fan on the radiator i think..there is a built in radiator in the resivoir that pumps the water throughout the case..but there is also a fan that is 8cm........here is the actual unit and all of its specs......

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835124005

hope this helps


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

that is the smallest rad i have ever seen. try adding another 8cm fan on the bottum of that radiator. should help performance alot


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you applied the paste correctly
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## godshot7 (Jul 30, 2006)

lol...if course i installed the compound right...i use artic alumina premium ceramic polysynthetic paste...it costed alot....but anyway, i did use more then what that guide showed...but now by much...i was thinking of buying another whole rad/pump that goes into the bay and have it deicated to the cpu...would this help??lwt me know


----------



## godshot7 (Jul 30, 2006)

also,the rad is the actual pump that goes into they bay right??...just checking......


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

to much can be almost as bad as none


----------



## godshot7 (Jul 30, 2006)

i actually covered the entire heat spreader w/ a thin layer of the stuff i have stated above....is that bad????


----------



## godshot7 (Jul 30, 2006)

i fixed it to what the driections said for the compound...but now my gpu is at 65..when it was at 45 topps......is there any other better coolant then what i am using...as of now i am using car coolant that is 50 coolant and 50 antifreez premixed..no water needed...i realli want to git the temp down.....


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

get some non premixed coolant and do a 60 water and 40 coolant mix
also thermal take makes some bay style water reservoirs you could have two reservoirs or just a bigger one


----------



## godshot7 (Jul 30, 2006)

would getting another pump/rad/res like i have get the temp down..?? i would have that 1 dedicated to the cpu and the other run the case fan and the gpu..let me know..right here is the pump i have 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835124005


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it sounds like it is not seated properly


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i agree with dai check that is fit snuggly onto the cpu and the gpu.

yes a second one just for the gpu would do the job better you only need to cool one processing unit instead of two.


----------

